# Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. März 2009)

*Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe


----------



## kaarl (3. März 2009)

*Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Dieser Godhand wäre was für mich, der wirft die frage auf ob es überhaupt noch grösser werden kann um noch in handelsübliche gehäuse zu passe, der füllt schon ziemlich viel platz mit lammellen aus


----------



## benjasso (3. März 2009)

*Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Schön vielleicht nicht, aber selten. Beim Ersten muss man unweigerlich an sowas wie "Masse ist durch nichts zu ersetzen außer durch Masse" denken.


----------



## ajikiri (3. März 2009)

*Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

mal abgesehen von dem hässlichen lüfter auf dem godhead, sehen die lamellen , bzw. die verarbetung, bei manchen modellen wirklich sch...aus. da sehen ja alte lüfter von mir nach langem gebrauch und vielen ein- und ausbauten noch besser aus.
die sind ja jetzt schon verbogen, etc.
bin trrotzdem mal auf tests gespannt.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Wenn ich mir die ersten Bilder angucke, auf denen der "Kühler" sogar die Grafikkarten verbiegt, frag ich mich, ob der Hersteller zu blöd zum messen ist. Gewollt sieht das nicht aus, eher hingepfuscht nach dem Motto "Passt schon, die Europäer merkens eh nicht ...".

Ich mein, wer kauft sich nen Kühler, bei dem man mal gerade noch eine Grafikkarte aufs Board kriegt ?!

Der Ninja sieht ja wohl total billig aus alle Lamellen verbogen, eine sogar verdreht.

Mal im ernst, wer etwas von Marketing (was anderes ist die Cebit ja praktisch nicht) versteht, würde soeinen "zerwühlten" Mist doch nicht ausstellen ... 

Scythe mag zwar gut sein, aber die Verarbeitungsqualität ist der letzte Müll.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

nicht immer. aber die lamellen vom nionja sehen wirklich nicht gut aus!!!

Und das mit der grafikkarte ist ja schwachsinn! dann lieber 2 cm kleiner und die graka passt!!!  Ich denke mal die Kühlleiostung muss auch nicht so besonders sein. ich sag nur vertikal...


----------



## Brehministrator (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*



ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Der Ninja sieht ja wohl total billig aus alle Lamellen verbogen, eine sogar verdreht.
> 
> Mal im ernst, wer etwas von Marketing (was anderes ist die Cebit ja praktisch nicht) versteht, würde soeinen "zerwühlten" Mist doch nicht ausstellen ...
> 
> Scythe mag zwar gut sein, aber die Verarbeitungsqualität ist der letzte Müll.


Jetzt reg dich mal wieder ab  Das ist ein Prototyp. Wahrscheinlich ein Einzelstück oder einer von 5en. So was wird nun mal auch heute noch per Hand gefertig. Denkst du ernsthaft, die Verkaufsversion würde so reudig aussehen? *g


----------



## yello7676 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Das sieht schon fast wie ein Flugzeug aus


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Bei dem Kühler brächte ich überhaubt keinen 25cm Lüfter. In meinem Gehäuse sitzen in der Seitenwand 2 25cm Lüfter


----------



## Eckism (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*



ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die ersten Bilder angucke, auf denen der "Kühler" sogar die Grafikkarten verbiegt, frag ich mich, ob der Hersteller zu blöd zum messen ist. Gewollt sieht das nicht aus, eher hingepfuscht nach dem Motto "Passt schon, die Europäer merkens eh nicht ...".
> 
> Ich mein, wer kauft sich nen Kühler, bei dem man mal gerade noch eine Grafikkarte aufs Board kriegt ?!
> 
> ...



Die Grafikkarte ist nicht verbogen, die ist nicht richtig eingebaut!

Und bei den Kühlern ist ja alles krumm!!!
Haben die beim Transport nen Unfall gehabt? Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären, das man solche Sachen auch noch ausstellt!


----------



## Felix1509 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Jetzt reg dich mal wieder ab  Das ist ein Prototyp. Wahrscheinlich ein Einzelstück oder einer von 5en. So was wird nun mal auch heute noch per Hand gefertig. Denkst du ernsthaft, die Verkaufsversion würde so reudig aussehen? *g



Das heißt aber nicht das man seine "Ausstellungsstücke" so baut das man nichtmal mehr die Grafikkarte richtig in den PCIe Slot bekommt oder?

Man siehe hier:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...age_id=984066&article_id=677706&show=original

Edit: zu Späät


----------



## krauthead (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*



Eckism schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte ist nicht verbogen, die ist nicht richtig eingebaut!
> 
> Und bei den Kühlern ist ja alles krumm!!!
> Haben die beim Transport nen Unfall gehabt? Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären, das man solche Sachen auch noch ausstellt!



Und wie hätten die, die graka ordentlich einbauen sollen? Der CPU-Kühler steht ja da schon an.

MfG
krauthead


----------



## El-Hanfo (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Bei dem Kühler braucht man eine Lowprofilegrafikkarte ^^
Würde gerne mal wissen, wie er sich gegen andere Kühler schlägt und ob er mit Pushpins befestigt wird 

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*



ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Scythe mag zwar gut sein, aber die Verarbeitungsqualität ist der letzte Müll.


 Da kann ich dir nur widersprechen!! Ich hatte bisher vier verschiedene Scythe Kühler in meinen letzten vier Rechnern und die waren alle sehr ordentlich verarbeitet. Dass hier die Ausstellungsstücke nicht so gut aussehen, kann man dem Prototypenstatus anlasten. Gut ist aber was anderes  Da hätte man doch etwas ordentlicher arbeiten können.


----------



## adler93 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Naja das Design vom Godhand finde ich iwie nicht so gut aber Kühlen wird er bestimmt gut .


----------



## Eckism (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*



El-Hanfo schrieb:


> Bei dem Kühler braucht man eine Lowprofilegrafikkarte ^^
> Würde gerne mal wissen, wie er sich gegen andere Kühler schlägt und ob er mit Pushpins befestigt wird
> 
> MfG



Pushpins???
4 Schwerlastdübel in die Wand, Kühler, Mainboard und PC-Gehäuse dranschrauben, hält ewig!

Finde mal ne Low-Profile Karte die einigermaßen Leistung hat! Wer so nen Kühler braucht/will, möchte sicherlich auch ne Graka haben, die nicht schon bei TETRIS 3D ruckelt!


----------



## El-Hanfo (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Es gibt eine 9800GT als Lowprofilekarte  Link

MfG


----------



## Mike1 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*



Felix1509 schrieb:


> Das heißt aber nicht das man seine "Ausstellungsstücke" so baut das man nichtmal mehr die Grafikkarte richtig in den PCIe Slot bekommt oder?
> 
> Man siehe hier:
> Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe - 2009/03/Scythe-Prototype-Cooler-Godhand-3.JPG
> ...


das liegt eher daran das das Mainboard auf einer geraden Fläche liegt und somit die "Nase" am Slotblech der Grafikkarte aufliegt und die Karte aus dem Slot drückt...

Bei den Grafikkarte scheint in letzter Zeit ja eher die Speicher- und vorallem SpaWa-Kühlung problematisch zu sein. Darauf sollten sich Hersteller vielleicht eher spezialisieren 

Zur schlechten Verarbeitung: das sind *Prototypen*!!!


----------



## Markusretz (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Warum nicht gleich ein großer Kühler, der für die Grafikkarte und der CPU zuständig ist? 
Quasi den freien Platz im Gehäuse mit einem großen Kühler verbauen und das ganze Mainboard mit CPU+GPU daran befestigen. Dann kann man ja auch die Mainboardbefestigung mit benutzen 
Dann fehlt nur noch ein großer 30 oder 40cm Lüfter in der Seitenwand und alles wäre kühl


----------



## Mojo (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Die Grafikkarte tut mir echt leid, wie die verbogen ist. Und die Lamellen  vllt gehören die so und kühlen dann besser.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Jetzt reg dich mal wieder ab  Das ist ein Prototyp. Wahrscheinlich ein Einzelstück oder einer von 5en. So was wird nun mal auch heute noch per Hand gefertig. Denkst du ernsthaft, die Verkaufsversion würde so reudig aussehen? *g


 

Wenns nen Prototyp ist, sollten die den zumindest so gut - achtung Wortspiel - "hinbiegen", dass er auch anständig aussieht und nich wie vom Laster überrollt ...

Gute Werbung ist das mit sicherheit nicht so wie der Kram aussieht 



Zoon schrieb:


> Ich stell mir gerade den Godhand vor, auf dem 4 92er Pabstlüfter mit 10000 rpm montiert


 
Stell dir mal vor, da sitzt* ein 250er* Lüfter mit 10000 rpm drauf, das wär mal was


----------



## Team_PG-Pat (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

jetzt gehts los mit den wirklichen monsterkühlern ^^
bei einem guten luftstrom im case würden die im passivbetrieb kräftig punkte machen


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Also man kann auch alles etwas übertreiben 

Wie Prototyp Mugen 2?
3 verschiedene Mugen 2 oder was?^^ *durcheinander bin*
Den gibts doch schon, meinen die eher Mugen 3?


----------



## Shibi (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Der Godhand ist wirklich krass. ^^

Aber der Mugen 2 Prototyp gefällt mir besser als der endgültige Mugen 2.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

aso ok, dann sind das die Vorläufer von dem jetzigen Mugen 2


----------



## brainiac (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

wow. na immerhin brauchen die hersteller der mainboards sich nicht mehr um die visuelle zur schau stellung ihrer boards den kopf zu zerbechen. iss ja dann eh alles verdeckt (inkl. ram´s). mal ernsthaft. wie extrem soll denn noch die mutterplatine auf gewicht rum um die cpu geprüft werden, bzw. der pci-e slot räumt den wakü-dschungel etwas mehr auf liebe hersteller und geht von den peisen einzelner komponenten runter. dann wird alles liquid....


----------



## Tytator (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

die verarbeitung von allen dargestellten kühlern ist lächerlich, da bezahle ich lieber ein bisschen mehr und hole mir zeug von thermalright, da weiß man was man hat


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

oO die graka passt ja net mal mehr grade in den PCIe-slot und steckt nicht vollständig drin...

bissl übertrieben 

€dit

der Ninja hat offensichtlich nen transportschaden erlitten wie ?


----------



## majorguns (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Also der Godhand Kühler ist ja mal echt übertrieben als ich mir damals meinen Noctua Gehohlt habe musste ich mir schon ein neues Gehäuse hohlen weils nicht mehr gepasst hat aber das??? 
Ausserdem hätte man vielleicht mal die Grafikkarte richtig einbauen bzw befestigen können sowas schiefes geht ja mal garnicht und die Lamellen der Kühler....Prototyp oder nicht so sollten die bestimmt nicht aussehen als Auststellungsstück


----------



## Dünnschi (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Mal angenommen, man hat ein Gehäuse, wo der Lüfter von dem Godhand bis an das Seitenteil reicht (also praktisch schon anliegt), wo soll der dann überhaupt noch Luft herziehen?? Oder soll das Gehäuse dann immer offen bleiben 

Und wenn man anschließend nicht mal mehr seine Grafikkarte vernünftig einbauen kann (ich meine jetzt das Bild, wo die Karte fast aus dem Slot rausbricht, weil sie schon am CPU-Kühler aneckt), ist das doch alles vollkommen für die Katz... 

Aber naja, wer Graka-Kühler auf einer Messe ausstellt, bei denen keine einzige Lamelle mehr gerade ist, der kann auch so sinnfreie Kühler bauen, da ergänzt sich das wenigstens alles ein wenig


----------



## raetsch (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*



Dünnschi schrieb:


> Mal angenommen, man hat ein Gehäuse, wo der Lüfter von dem Godhand bis an das Seitenteil reicht (also praktisch schon anliegt), wo soll der dann überhaupt noch Luft herziehen?? Oder soll das Gehäuse dann immer offen bleiben
> 
> Und wenn man anschließend nicht mal mehr seine Grafikkarte vernünftig einbauen kann (ich meine jetzt das Bild, wo die Karte fast aus dem Slot rausbricht, weil sie schon am CPU-Kühler aneckt), ist das doch alles vollkommen für die Katz...
> 
> Aber naja, wer Graka-Kühler auf einer Messe ausstellt, bei denen keine einzige Lamelle mehr gerade ist, der kann auch so sinnfreie Kühler bauen, da ergänzt sich das wenigstens alles ein wenig




mal angenommen du hast ein gehäuse bei dem das der fall ist, dann passt da sowieso keine graka ab performance-klasse mehr rein, von daher musst du eher dem weggeworfenen geld für das gehäuse nachtrauern, da es ziemlich eindeutig zu klein ist 
allerdings sollten nach unten schon 2 oder 3 kühlrippen weggelassen werden, oder alternativ ein wärmeleitpad hingeklebt werden, damit die graka rückseite gleich mitgekühlt wird 

@tytator
hast du schonmal nen mugen 1 oder 2 gesehen, der in einer ähnlichen verarbeitung aus der verpackung geschlüpft ist? es steht doch da das es "prototypen" sind. immerhin ist scythe ned so blöd wie automobilhersteller und putzt kühler die niemals auf den markt kommen auf hochglanz


----------



## Monsterclock (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Jetzt wartet doch mal ab bis die Kühler auf dem Markt sind, dann werden die bestimmt nicht mehr so schrottig aussehen. Außerdem hat Scythe bisher immer gute Produkte verkauft.


----------



## dot (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt auf die Kuehlleistungen des Godhand gespannt. So wuchtig wie er ist, muss da doch einiges gehen. Wobei er wohl auch kaum in ein Gehaeuse passen wird


----------



## Explosiv (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Oje, also wenn mir die Verarbeitung so Anschaue, ist Godhand bei mir klar durchgefallen . Der Grafikkartenkühler sieht entweder ziemlich mitgenommen aus oder einfach nur schlecht Verarbeitet. 

Mfg


----------



## mad-onion (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Also ich finde es schon etwas abnorm, seine Produkte auf einer Messe so ungepflegt und deutlich deformiert zu präsentieren. Oder stellt ein Autohersteller auf einer Automobilmesse ein zerbeultes Fahrzeug aus? Sowas ist wirtschaftlicher Suizid für jede Firma. Ich verstehe sowas einfach nicht. Tut mir leid!

Und ein CPU-Kühler der 2 Drittel einer ATX-Hauptplatine überdeckt, dabei nicht einmal der Grafikkarte genügend Platz einräumt und wahrscheinlich nur in Gehäusen mit entsprechend modifiziertem Seitenfenster (Mesh) ordentlich betrieben werden kann, wirkt zudem völlig unausgereift und unüberlegt.


----------



## Mojo (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Also ich finde es schon etwas abnorm, seine Produkte auf einer Messe so ungepflegt und deutlich deformiert zu präsentieren. Oder stellt ein Autohersteller auf einer Automobilmesse ein zerbeultes Fahrzeug aus? Sowas ist wirtschaftlicher Suizid für jede Firma. Ich verstehe sowas einfach nicht. Tut mir leid!
> 
> Und ein CPU-Kühler der 2 Drittel einer ATX-Hauptplatine überdeckt, dabei nicht einmal der Grafikkarte genügend Platz einräumt und wahrscheinlich nur in Gehäusen mit entsprechend modifiziertem Seitenfenster (Mesh) ordentlich betrieben werden kann, wirkt zudem völlig unausgereift und unüberlegt.



Du sagst es. Ich kann es auch nicht verstehen wie man so etwas bringen kann. Vielleicht wollen sie damit provozieren, nur wo ist der Sinn davon?


----------



## DarkScorpion (3. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Auch wenn das nur Prototypen sind, so denke ich mir doch, das gerade bei Prototypen (da einzelanfertigungen) besonders Wert auf passgenauigkeit und Abmessungen eingehalten werden sollte.

Und ehrlich gesagt kann ich es auch nicht verstehen wie so etwas auf einer Messe ausgestellt werden kann. Derjenige der das angeordnet hat, wäre wenn ich Chef wäre schon längst bei der Argentur für Arbeit um sich einen neuen Job zu suchen


----------



## Iceman-81 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Dazu kommt ja noch, dass die so ein Monster-Gewicht haben müssen, dass man sich Gedanken um sein Board machen muss..


----------



## Hermii (4. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

omfg die arme graka^^
Aber ich meine sieht ja schon witzig aus... allerdings eher wenig praktikabel!


----------



## nichtberuehren (5. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

god-awfull! Also sowas hässliches hab ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gesehen ( höchstens die Frau von meinem Kollegen).
Sehe ich das richtig, dass der Godhand die Karte verbiegt oder ist das schlecht Fotografiert?
Vielleich kommt der noch als Sonder-Edition aus Kupfer @ 4 Kg 

naja, jedem wie's gefällt, mir auf jedenfall nicht...


----------



## moddingfreaX (5. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Oh Gott! 
Da sieht man ja vom schönen Mainboard Layout nichts mehr!
Außerdem muss man dann doch ein ganzschön breites Gehäuse haben, damit die Ganze Konstruktion nicht an der Seitenwand hängt.
Über Gewicht und Design will ich jetzt erst garnicht anfangen.
Die restlichen gezeigten Kühler sehen doch ganz vielversprechend aus!


----------



## aoegod (5. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Geiles Teil, würd ich mir holen!


----------



## Bumblebee (5. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Stimmt, Beauty-Preise gewinnen die Teile nicht
aber
was kümmert mich das wenn ich *rohe Kühlleistung* will
*NIX*
es kümmert mich natürlich wenn ich einfach meine "Kiste" pimpen will

Ich denke, dass man diese Unterscheidung nicht vergessen sollte

Warten wir erstmal die Verkaufsmodelle ab, die Test's etc.
und *danach* könnt ihr dann wieder "Scythe-bashen" (oder eben nicht)


----------



## VVeisserRabe (8. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

der godhand ist um 180° falsch eingebaut, sieht aus als verdeckt er den ersten pci-e 16x slot, wodurch die graka nicht funzt (zumindest beim asus p5q pro und beim abit in9 32x gibts da probleme) 
wenn man ihn dann dreht braucht man ein gehäuse bei dem übern mb noch genügend platz ist

jedoch bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob er den slot wirklich verdeckt, auf jeden fall steht er nicht an der hier verbauten graka an, wie man uf dem bild eindeutig sehn kann, hätte man das mb auf nen kleinen sockel gestellt würd die auch ganz in den slot passen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die mbs müssen in zukunft aus carbon oder kevlar gemacht werden damit sie die kühler halten können^^


ich bin aber schon auf die kühlleistung gespannt und welche lautstärke der hat, wobei mir kühlleistung wichtiger ist als die lautstärke, mein macs ma7130 ist zwar laut aber der q6600@3ghz kommt bei vanguard nicht über 45°

wem lautstärke egal ist und ne wasserkühlung zu aufwändig ist sollte zu nem kühler mit thermoelement greifen

zum ninja: prototyp hin oder her, ist euch nicht aufgegfallen dass die lamellen der einzelnen heatpipes miteinander verbunden sind? haben die mit dem ding völkerball gespielt um die so zu verdrehen?
der verantwortliche für die ausstellung der produkte sollte entlassen werden, bevor ich ein produkt in so schlechtem zustand ausstelle lass ich es besser weg und häng nen zettel hin dass es aufgrund von transportschäden nicht ausgestellt werden kann, die haben ja noch andre sachen zum herzeigen


----------



## seahawk (9. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Der neue Kama Grandcross sieht gut aus. Gerade bei einem langsamen Lüfter sollte die neue Form die Schwächen des Vorgängers abstellen, Und im Grundsatz hat sich dieser bei mir durchaus bewährt, sofern man kein starkes OC durchführen möchte.


----------



## Icewolf1975 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Godhand: Monsterkühler und Prototypen von Scythe*

Hierzu möcht ich was loswerden:


VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> zum ninja: prototyp hin oder her, ist euch nicht aufgegfallen dass die lamellen der einzelnen heatpipes miteinander verbunden sind? haben die mit dem ding völkerball gespielt um die so zu verdrehen?
> der verantwortliche für die ausstellung der produkte sollte entlassen werden, bevor ich ein produkt in so schlechtem zustand ausstelle lass ich es besser weg und häng nen zettel hin dass es aufgrund von transportschäden nicht ausgestellt werden kann, die haben ja noch andre sachen zum herzeigen


 Wie du schon richtig festgestellt hast, es ist ein Prototyp...
 Da geht es meistens erstmal um Funktionalität und nicht um Optik. Außerdem könnte es auch sein dass die eine, recht stark verdrehte Lamelle (unten rechts) absichtlich so positioniert wurde.
 Wie man erkennen kann ist direkt darunter ein Kabel angesteckt (Lüfterkabel???). Eventuell hat die Lamelle ja zuviel Druck darauf ausgeübt und wurde aus Angst die Isolierung des Kabels zu verletzen so verdreht...

 Das ist jedenfalls meine Vermutung dazu...


----------

